# Marriott Mayflower Hotel, Washington,DC



## pedro47 (Dec 7, 2015)

Looking at this hotel for my birthday. Is the valet parking $47.50 per day for everyone?


----------



## taterhed (Dec 7, 2015)

$19 all day parking around the corner....


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 7, 2015)

taterhed said:


> $19 all day parking around the corner....



Thanks
okm


----------



## taterhed (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm hoping someone else will reply too; we're dying to stay sometime.  We usually bike in from Virginia though.  Not sure where you're at or where you're coming from, but the easiest way to do anything in DC is just park at a Metro lot (some free, some pay) and take the metro in.  A car is just something to collect dents and pigeon poo in the city.

cheers/


----------



## taterhed (Dec 8, 2015)

pedro47 said:


> Looking at this hotel for my birthday. Is the valet parking $47.50 per day for everyone?





> *Marriot reply to parking query...not cheap!*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Found this in another thread....  Official Marriott reply.  So, the answer is: park somewhere else ($19 around corner) or park and ride metro/bus.
 cheers.


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Dec 8, 2015)

We are Marriott owners and we traded our studio lockoff for the Marriott Mayflower for a week in October.  The location is fantastic and the metro stop is literally a few steps from the front door.  Super convenient for getting everywhere you need to go in Washington DC.  

We had a rental car for the prior timeshare week and returned it to DC Union Station after checking in at the Mayflower.  The doormen let us leave the car out front until we got checked-in and left our bags upstairs.  Our room was small, but had a king bed with plush linens and a fancy marble bathroom.  The fantastic lobby and facilities are so posh, it is a real treat to stay there.  Highly recommend!

--- Rene McDaniel


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 8, 2015)

Rene McDaniel said:


> We are Marriott owners and we traded our studio lockoff for the Marriott Mayflower for a week in October.  The location is fantastic and the metro stop is literally a few steps from the front door.  Super convenient for getting everywhere you need to go in Washington DC.
> 
> We had a rental car for the prior timeshare week and returned it to DC Union Station after checking in at the Mayflower.  The doormen let us leave the car out front until we got checked-in and left our bags upstairs.  Our room was small, but had a king bed with plush linens and a fancy marble bathroom.  The fantastic lobby and facilities are so posh, it is a real treat to stay there.  Highly recommend!
> 
> --- Rene McDaniel



Is parking around the corner (for $19.00 per day) safe ? We are going from the Coastal Virginia area.
We are not planning on moving our vehicle until we checked out (seven nights stay).


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 8, 2015)

Rene McDaniel said:


> We are Marriott owners and we traded our studio lockoff for the Marriott Mayflower for a week in October.  The location is fantastic and the metro stop is literally a few steps from the front door.  Super convenient for getting everywhere you need to go in Washington DC.
> 
> We had a rental car for the prior timeshare week and returned it to DC Union Station after checking in at the Mayflower.  The doormen let us leave the car out front until we got checked-in and left our bags upstairs.  Our room was small, but had a king bed with plush linens and a fancy marble bathroom.  The fantastic lobby and facilities are so posh, it is a real treat to stay there.  Highly recommend!
> 
> --- Rene McDaniel



 I stayed there last October, too ! Oct 9-13th to be exact.

 Agree with Rene's post.

 If you've stayed in any of Marriott's non Courtyard type hotel, you'll find that the Mayflower is decorated in the contemporary style of the Autograph type hotels; sleek-ish, contemporary with greys, mauves, black, chrome. See the photos on Tripadvisor.

The extended lobby (function rooms line the rear lobby area) is upscale and they have tried to blend the old with the new. I'm not sure if they succeeded, but it's not a sticking point, just a lobby.

 The location is ideal. Two Metro stops are within a half block - 3 blocks, depending on the direction you're headed. You can walk to the White House as it's just about 5-6-7 blocks away depending on which side of the White House you're headed for.

  There are restaurants and shops very close by. We ate here: http://panacherestaurant.com/ and that is right out the side door of the Mayflower. We ate at the hotel's restaurant and the food was okay-good, but the service was very uneven.

  One thing, lots of siren noise from police and fire vehicles in D.C. After an interrupted night's sleep we finally figured out that we should run the AC at night as "white noise" and that worked. Did not see triple glazed windows in our room. 

  Still, a nicely refurbished hotel in a good area. It's very large, but the front desk folks were very nice - even to lowly Silver Elites  !


=


----------



## taterhed (Dec 8, 2015)

pedro47 said:


> Is parking around the corner (for $19.00 per day) safe ? We are going from the Coastal Virginia area.
> We are not planning on moving our vehicle until we checked out (seven nights stay).



The parking in downtown DC is routine and safe.  It's all in standard parking garages (Colonial etc...).  Unless your car is 'special' or filled with theft-worthy stuff, you should be safe.

 I would probably still recommend using an outlying park-n-ride location (Franconia-Springfield is one--with long-term spots $5) and then take the metro in.  If you're carrying more luggage and need to drive to the hotel (saving $5 per person Metro ticket) then I suggest driving to the hotel, offload the luggage and passengers (so they can check-in) and take the quick drive down to the DCA airport area.  The Westin and Marriott are located in Crystal city (15 mins drive w/o traffic) and only charge about $10 a day indoor parking. The Crystal metro stop is right there.  Short metro ride back to Mayflower.

 Either way, it's cheaper.  If you do decide to use local parking, here is a link to the closest spots.  You can call/reserve ahead.

 cheers.

https://www.parkme.com/search?q=The...enue+Northwest,+Washington,+DC,+United+States


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 8, 2015)

taterhed said:


> The parking in downtown DC is routine and safe.  It's all in standard parking garages (Colonial etc...).  Unless your car is 'special' or filled with theft-worthy stuff, you should be safe.
> 
> I would probably still recommend using an outlying park-n-ride location (Franconia-Springfield is one--with long-term spots $5) and then take the metro in.  If you're carrying more luggage and need to drive to the hotel (saving $5 per person Metro ticket) then I suggest driving to the hotel, offload the luggage and passengers (so they can check-in) and take the quick drive down to the DCA airport area.  The Westin and Marriott are located in Crystal city (15 mins drive w/o traffic) and only charge about $10 a day indoor parking. The Crystal metro stop is right there.  Short metro ride back to Mayflower.
> 
> ...



Thanks, now that is the information I needed.


----------



## Old Hickory (Dec 8, 2015)

Rene McDaniel said:


> We are Marriott owners and we traded our studio lockoff for the Marriott Mayflower for a week in October.  The location is fantastic and the metro stop is literally a few steps from the front door.  Super convenient for getting everywhere you need to go in Washington DC.
> 
> We had a rental car for the prior timeshare week and returned it to DC Union Station after checking in at the Mayflower.  The doormen let us leave the car out front until we got checked-in and left our bags upstairs.  Our room was small, but had a king bed with plush linens and a fancy marble bathroom.  The fantastic lobby and facilities are so posh, it is a real treat to stay there.  Highly recommend!
> 
> --- Rene McDaniel



What week in October and how was the weather/temps?


----------



## taterhed (Dec 8, 2015)

Old Hickory said:


> What week in October and how was the weather/temps?



I live here...

 If you're asking about October in DC, avg temps are 65/41 with about 3.5 inches of precip for the month.  (same as any other month).  Usually, the rain (and bad weather) is associated with a tropical storm that moves up the gulfstream.  This Oct (2015) the high for the month was 81 and the low was in the mid 40's.  80% of the rain (2.5" out of 3.2") came during the first week of Oct (associated with Trop weather system). 

 Generally, very nice weather. After Thanksgiving....all bets are off.


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 8, 2015)

Is there a need for a rental car?  I am also planning a trip there in the next 24 months.


----------



## taterhed (Dec 8, 2015)

sptung said:


> Is there a need for a rental car? I am also planning a trip there in the next 24 months.



Depends....

 If you are staying at the Mayflower, staying in DC (proper) and not going "outside the beltway" then no.  You do not need a rental car.
 If you are planning to leave the city....or stay at National Harbor etc...  then maybe.

 What's your itinerary?


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 8, 2015)

taterhed said:


> Depends....
> 
> If you are staying at the Mayflower, staying in DC (proper) and not going "outside the beltway" then no.  You do not need a rental car.
> If you are planning to leave the city....or stay at National Harbor etc...  then maybe.
> ...



I don't know yet, but definitely to visit lots of museums.  I went there once before for a conference, stayed at a Hilton or Hyatt, I think, and walked like 3 miles to Lincoln Memorial.


----------



## curbysplace (Dec 9, 2015)

sptung said:


> I don't know yet, but definitely to visit lots of museums.  I went there once before for a conference, stayed at a Hilton or Hyatt, I think, and walked like 3 miles to Lincoln Memorial.



DC has a great bike share system that is a wonderful way to move around from monument to museum to hotel to . . . well . . . nearly everyplace of interest.


----------



## taterhed (Dec 9, 2015)

[FONT=&quot]





curbysplace said:


> DC has a great bike share system that is a wonderful way to move around from monument to museum to hotel to . . . well . . . nearly everyplace of interest.



So, I'm a biker and I do bike DC. That said:
The bike share program is great. But... the fee's are steep unless you're in a hurry every time. Riding the bikes in traffic is definitely NOT something I'd recommend for kids or seniors--the cabbies, commuters and pedestrians are not nice... The roads are (variably) full of holes and grates. There [FONT=&quot]are grades (hills) in DC. [/FONT]I love biking DC...but not for somebody who isn't ready to ride defensively. A quick ride in the park? Yes. A quick ride to Georgetown? No. 
https://secure.capitalbikeshare.com/map/
[/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]*Membership and Usage Fee

*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*Membership    Fee*[/FONT]                     [FONT=&quot]
24-hour  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]$8[/FONT]
                [FONT=&quot]3-day     [/FONT][FONT=&quot]$17[/FONT]
                [FONT=&quot]Day key  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]$10 initial fee +   $7/day[/FONT]
                [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]etc....[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Usage Fee
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Ride    Time[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]        Total    Hourly Fee[/FONT]*                 [FONT=&quot]
0 - 29:59 min                           [/FONT][FONT=&quot]FREE[/FONT]
             [FONT=&quot]30:00 - 59:59 min                     [/FONT][FONT=&quot]$2.00[/FONT]
             [FONT=&quot]60:00 - 89:59 min                     [/FONT][FONT=&quot]$6.00[/FONT]
             [FONT=&quot]90:00 - 119:59 min       [/FONT][FONT=&quot]$14.00[/FONT]
             [FONT=&quot]6:30:59 - 23:59:59 hours   [/FONT][FONT=&quot]$94.00


[FONT=&quot]The [FONT=&quot]majority of the locations are OFF the [FONT=&quot]Mall (museum row), so you will have to 'cross the street' to pickup/drop-off your bike[FONT=&quot]...and then walk back across the street (traffic, time).  It's [FONT=&quot]fun for a quick ride or two, but for the cost of 1 ride you can purchase a[FONT=&quot]n all-day pass on metro and ride [FONT=&quot]all day.  Bus transfers are cheap with Metro p[FONT=&quot]ass.  Get a card before you[FONT=&quot] go if you're staying a week ([FONT=&quot]smartrip[FONT=&quot]) to save money[FONT=&quot]/time.  Also, consider the [FONT=&quot]Trolly [FONT=&quot]tour (or sim)[/FONT][/FONT] for riding around the [FONT=&quot]city and moving from museum to museum.  Fun, easy, not too expensive. Coupons somewhere. 
[FONT=&quot]IM[FONT=&quot]HO [/FONT][/FONT]
[/FONT] 

[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT] [/FONT]


----------



## taterhed (Dec 9, 2015)

sptung said:


> I don't know yet, but definitely to visit lots of museums.  I went there once before for a conference, stayed at a Hilton or Hyatt, I think, and walked like 3 miles to Lincoln Memorial.



Car definitely not needed.  If you want to visit the Udvar-Hazy (at Dulles) or somewhere out of the city, then just rent a car for a day or so.  If you fly into DCA, there really is no need. I recommend using the Trolley tour or similar:  easy to ride (except during very high tourist times) goes everywhere (including Mayflower) near museums and offers Arlington NC tour too.  (Discounts available). Metro works with Bus transfers (Smartrip card makes this easier).  Don't miss the FDR monument (my fav), Arlington NC (takes your breath away...bring tissues), Viet Nam, Korea...many great monuments 1 mile down the Mall from the Smithsonian. If you want to go to Old Town Alexandria for dinner (or Georgetown etc...) Google maps will route you on the Metro/Bus or Use WMATA trip planner.

Have fun.


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Dec 9, 2015)

sptung said:


> Is there a need for a rental car?  I am also planning a trip there in the next 24 months.



No need for a rental car in DC.  We returned our rental car (which we had driven from Vermont) within an hour of arriving, which we had timed for a Sunday night when traffic was at it lowest. We purchased a weeklong Metro pass, so we were able to live like locals.  Just swipe it upon entering the turnstile, and off you go.  Very easy & convenient once it is purchased.

Getting from the Marriott to the museums & the National Mall is very easy because the Metro is right outside the Mayflower entrance.  We did not do a monuments tour this trip because we had just seen them all when we were there in 2010 with our kids. There are lots monument tour choices - daytime, night time, hop-on/hop-off -- pretty much any scenario you are interested in.  I would definitely recommend using one of the tours, because I can't imagine trying to find parking near the monuments. It would be exhausting, difficult, and require a huge amount of walking. 

The monuments tours take you right up to the monuments and make it a very enjoyable experience.  We enjoyed our daytime trolley trip so much, we ended up booking a 2nd nighttime monuments tour with Old Town Trolley.  The monuments are really beautiful when lit up at night, especially the Lincoln Memorial.

We also used the metro to visit Old Town Alexandria and meet up with old friends.  There is a free trolley that takes you up & down charming King Street.  We really enjoyed the converted multi-story artist building at the very end of King Street, right on the Potomac where you can see various artists at work in their individual galleries/work areas.  Another highlight of our trip, but I don't remember the name of the artist building.

We had great weather the week we were there (3rd week of October).  It was probably 60's, 70's most days. Much warmer than Vermont, where we had done a timeshare week to enjoy the Fall foliage.  I think it only rained once and didn't last long.  

Sirens - we did get some siren noise at the Mayflower, although they have great dual paned windows, so no big problems.  It seems like the presidential motorcades go past the Mayflower Hotel on their way to the White house.  We'd hear sirens, then we'd look out the window to see the rows of motorcycle police, regular police cars, then black cars with the blacked-out windows, then more police cars & motorcycles.  It was kinda cool.  That sort of thing NEVER happens at our house. 

-- Rene McDaniel


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 9, 2015)

The concierge at the Mayflower can help with the Old Town Trolley tickets.

We took the Old Town Trolley (HOHO)  for a full day and it was very convenient as the stops at/near attractions. There are 3 trolley "loops"; red, orange & green as I recall. One stops at the Mayflower. There are other tours as well.


Some of the tour guides gave an informative narration, others yammered on & on about their personal lives. Annoying.

http://www.trolleytours.com/washington-dc/

http://www.trolleytours.com/washington-dc/rates-and-reservations.asp

There are discounted coupons/offers on line. 

We got our tickets online and picked them up at their office right near Ford's Theatre. We did this as I wanted to have breakfast at Le Pain Quotidien one block away.

We did the Metro on the other days.

I would not advise taking a car for the reasons posted by previous posters.

-


----------



## Big Matt (Dec 10, 2015)

It isn't that you don't need a car in DC.  It is that you don't WANT a car in DC.  Parking is confusing.  You may think you can park on the street, but the signs are confusing whether it is free or not and for how long.  They aggressively ticked and tow.  

There is only one thing that you really would like to have a car for and that is to visit Mount Vernon which is a must see IMO.  Everything else you can do by foot or cab/Uber.  

Beware of pricing on hotels.  Many are expensive during the week and then drop to almost nothing on weekends.  There are much nicer places to stay than the Mayflower depending on what you want.  If you are willing to stay in Arlington (Clarendon, Rosslyn, or in Crystal City) or Old Town Alexandria you can get more space for less money, free breakfast and be right next to the metro.  If you look at the metro map you can see the dynamic of how everything goes in and out of DC.


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 10, 2015)

Thank you for the responses.  Holes and grates on the road in DC I do remember!  I cannot ride a bicycle anyway.   We will stick with cabs and metro.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 10, 2015)

Big Matt said:


> It isn't that you don't need a car in DC.  It is that you don't WANT a car in DC.  Parking is confusing.  You may think you can park on the street, but the signs are confusing whether it is free or not and for how long.  They aggressively ticked and tow.
> 
> There is only one thing that you really would like to have a car for and that is to visit Mount Vernon which is a must see IMO.  Everything else you can do by foot or cab/Uber.
> 
> Beware of pricing on hotels.  Many are expensive during the week and then drop to almost nothing on weekends.  There are much nicer places to stay than the Mayflower depending on what you want.  If you are willing to stay in Arlington (Clarendon, Rosslyn, or in Crystal City) or Old Town Alexandria you can get more space for less money, free breakfast and be right next to the metro.  If you look at the metro map you can see the dynamic of how everything goes in and out of DC.



Big Matt there is one circle I hate in DC and that's Thomas Circle. Drivers in DC will not give you break as a tourist, when you are in this circle.


----------



## Quilter (Dec 10, 2015)

Does this website help:  http://washingtondc.bestparking.com


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Jan 27, 2016)

Flying in to BWI, can anyone comment on the public transportation from there to the Mayflower? How about DCA, can one fly in there and just take the Metro to the Mayflower? Does the Metro pass work at the stations at BWI (if it goes out there).

Also, does anyone know if there's daily housekeeping and if use of laundry machine is free?

Thanks.


----------



## Superchief (Jan 27, 2016)

When I fly into BWI, I typically take the train to DC. There is a shuttle bus from airport terminal to train station and there are frequent trains. If I recall correctly, I believe the Mayflower is about 2 miles from Washington Union station.


----------



## taterhed (Jan 27, 2016)

SkyBlueWaters said:


> Flying in to BWI, can anyone comment on the public transportation from there to the Mayflower? How about DCA, can one fly in there and just take the Metro to the Mayflower? Does the Metro pass work at the stations at BWI (if it goes out there).
> 
> Also, does anyone know if there's daily housekeeping and if use of laundry machine is free?
> 
> Thanks.


 
DCA to the Mayflower is super simple. 
Walk out the skybridge to metro and blueline to Mayflower. 20 mins. 

11:04 AM Ronald Reagan Washington National Airport, Arlington, VA 22202 




Walk0.1 mi (2 mins) 





Blue towards Largo Town Center Departs in *12* min *12* sec Departed 


11:22 AM Farragut West Metro Station 




Walk0.2 mi (4 mins) 


11:26 AM The Mayflower Hotel, Autograph Collection, 1127 Connecticut Avenue Northwest, Washington, DC 20036 

BWI is harder. 


From Baltimore/Washington International Thurgood Marshall Airport, Baltimore, MD 21240

To The Mayflower Hotel, Autograph Collection, 1127 Connecticut Avenue Northwest, Washington, DC 20036











1 h 29 min



10:53 AM - 12:23 PM

10:59 AM from BWI Airport Pier E




10:53 AM Baltimore/Washington International Thurgood Marshall Airport, Baltimore, MD 21240 




Walk0.3 mi (6 mins) 


10:59 AM BWI Airport Pier E 




B30 towards Greenbelt Station Departs in *8* min *38* sec Departed 


11:29 AM Greenbelt Station & Bus Bay D





Walk413 ft (2 mins) 


11:43 AM Greenbelt Metro Station 




Green towards Branch Ave 

11:55 AM 
12:04 PM Fort Totten Metro Station 




Red towards Shady Grove 

12:21 PM Farragut North Metro Station





Walk0.1 mi (2 mins) 


12:23 PM The Mayflower Hotel, Autograph Collection, 1127 Connecticut Avenue Northwest, Washington, DC 20036 
Tickets and information
MET - 1 (202) 637-7000 
OR:   Same BWI directions, but bus to MARC train to Union Station to Metro.  Same time, different price.  MARC is not metro pass

Metro busses/trains use Metro pass.  You really must have the passes--cheaper and easier.    B30 bus/metro train (above) is metro pass.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jan 28, 2016)

SkyBlueWaters said:


> Flying in to BWI, can anyone comment on the public transportation from there to the Mayflower? How about DCA, can one fly in there and just take the Metro to the Mayflower? Does the Metro pass work at the stations at BWI (if it goes out there).
> 
> Also, does anyone know if there's daily housekeeping and if use of laundry machine is free?
> 
> Thanks.


Just returned from a week at the Mayflower.
Yes, you can take the metro to the Mayflower from DCA. 
Yes, daily housekeeping.
I didn't see a laundry machine while I was there, nor was one mentioned in the info provided in the room.


----------



## frank808 (Jan 28, 2016)

At marriott.com for ac mayflower describes laundry facility. Can anyone verify there is one or not?
If you are a marriott rewards gold or platinum member, did you get access to the lounge?  It was reported last month that platinum members had access to the lounge even though they were on the vacation club floor.  I just want to verify because i will be there in 3 weeks.  Thanks


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 28, 2016)

The directions from BWI earlier in this post take you via bus to the Green line (Greenbelt station).  You can also pick up the MARC train via shuttle bust at BWI to Union Station in DC where you transfer to the red line and get off at the Farragut North station on the red line.  It's closer by a block from Farragut West on the Orange line


----------



## jpa2825 (Jan 28, 2016)

Big Matt said:


> The directions from BWI earlier in this post take you via bus to the Green line (Greenbelt station).  You can also pick up the MARC train via shuttle bust at BWI to Union Station in DC where you transfer to the red line and get off at the Farragut North station on the red line.  It's closer by a block from Farragut West on the Orange line



Caution that I don't think MARC runs on weekends which leaves you with fewer and more expensive options via Amtrak covering same route from BWI to Union Station.  Still can be done, but more difficult.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jan 28, 2016)

frank808 said:


> At marriott.com for ac mayflower describes laundry facility. Can anyone verify there is one or not?
> If you are a marriott rewards gold or platinum member, did you get access to the lounge?  It was reported last month that platinum members had access to the lounge even though they were on the vacation club floor.  I just want to verify because i will be there in 3 weeks.  Thanks


I have platinum status with Marriott Rewards and they did give me access to the lounge on the 8th floor. Breakfast was available everyday and hors d'oeuvres (a light dinner) & dessert Sun.-Thurs.

During the week I was there I didn't see a laundry facility. I didn't ask about it, because when you book with II it indicates there isn't one:

Other Facilities
Air Conditioning (Room)
Radio/Alarm Clock
Hair DryerIron & Board
*NO LAUNDRY FACILITY(UNIT)*
Safe (Unit/Room)
Satellite TVTV (Living Area)
Wi-Fi Access
TelephoneVoice Mail/MessageWaiting


----------



## taterhed (Jan 28, 2016)

If traveling with luggage, I think I'd prefer the bus/metro vs the bus/MARC/Metro.  The haul thru Union Station is a bit of a pain.  
MARC runs (approx.) 0600am to 1000pm on M-F (sb from BWI) and 0930am-1000PM on Sat, 0930-0600pm on Sun (sb).  All approx. 

MetroPass will automatically deduct the Metrobus transfer and Metro fare.  The shuttlebus/MARC is not on Metropass and would have to be purchased separately AFAIK and then metro fare to hotel....

DCA is by far the easiest travel to Mayflower. 
If you don't know; the metropass fares are cheaper than pay-as-you-go and automatically give bus transfer credits.  Plus, the paper tickets are very painful to use during rush hour. IMHO


----------



## frank808 (Jan 28, 2016)

LAX Mom said:


> I have platinum status with Marriott Rewards and they did give me access to the lounge on the 8th floor. Breakfast was available everyday and hors d'oeuvres (a light dinner) & dessert Sun.-Thurs.
> 
> During the week I was there I didn't see a laundry facility. I didn't ask about it, because when you book with II it indicates there isn't one:
> 
> ...


Ok thanks fornthe confirmation about the lounge.  Will definitely make us of it for breakfast before going out to see the sites.
I believe the confirmation confirms there is no laundry facilities in the unit.  There should be common laundry facilities on site is what it says on marriot.com.  I will ask and report back here in a month.   Thanks again


----------



## Werner Weiss (Jan 28, 2016)

I called just the Mayflower at 202-347-3000. It's the same phone number for The Marriott Vacation Club at The Mayflower and The Mayflower Hotel, Autograph Collection.

I asked if the Mayflower has self-service guest washers and dryers. The answer was, "No, Sir. We do not."

The hotel website only indicates, "Valet dry-cleaning," but I confirmed that they  also have valet laundry service. The concierge can help with local laundromats.

It seems the more expensive a hotel is, the less likely it is to offer self-service guest laundry.

Is this the first Marriott Vacation Club that has neither in-villa laundry nor on-property self-service laundry?


----------



## frank808 (Jan 28, 2016)

Werner Weiss said:


> I called just the Mayflower at 202-347-3000. It's the same phone number for The Marriott Vacation Club at The Mayflower and The Mayflower Hotel, Autograph Collection.
> 
> I asked if the Mayflower has self-service guest washers and dryers. The answer was, "No, Sir. We do not."
> 
> ...



Thanks werner for the update.  I guess it will be a local laundry mat for us.  I usually just travel with a carry on only as we rarely stay in places without laundry facilities.
Notice that about the more expensive the hotel is less chance of laundry facilities.  When we stay at lowes portofino bay in orlando we have to drive to lowes royal pacific to use the self serve laundry.  Wonder if this is because the more expensive the daily room rate the less chance of staying longer?  Or the hotels just doesn't like us unwashed masses to stay there?


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm not sure you want to go to the local Laundromats.  Not generally in the best part of town.  You may want to see if there is a Marriott Residence Inn with laundry facilities and go there.  I know there is a RI at Dupont Circle which isn't far from the Mayflower.


----------



## frank808 (Jan 29, 2016)

Ok will check on that. Thanks


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Feb 1, 2016)

LAX Mom said:


> Just returned from a week at the Mayflower.
> Yes, you can take the metro to the Mayflower from DCA.
> Yes, daily housekeeping.
> I didn't see a laundry machine while I was there, nor was one mentioned in the info provided in the room.



Thanks!
Traveling with kids, this is going to be a real challenge, but for the luxurious experience and daily housekeeping, I'll take it. I guess we'll have to crash into our friend's condo nearby for the laundry.


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Feb 1, 2016)

Big Matt said:


> I'm not sure you want to go to the local Laundromats.  Not generally in the best part of town.  You may want to see if there is a Marriott Residence Inn with laundry facilities and go there.  I know there is a RI at Dupont Circle which isn't far from the Mayflower.



Do I just walk in to the Residence Inn with my laundry in hand?


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Feb 1, 2016)

taterhed said:


> DCA to the Mayflower is super simple.
> Walk out the skybridge to metro and blueline to Mayflower. 20 mins.
> 
> 11:04 AM Ronald Reagan Washington National Airport, Arlington, VA 22202
> ...



Thanks for the detailed response...this convinced me to rent a car and fork out for the parking. We're arriving at a little past midnight with four kids in tow.


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 2, 2016)

If it were me, I'd put it in a bag and call ahead for permission, but I'm sure they would be fine with it.



SkyBlueWaters said:


> Do I just walk in to the Residence Inn with my laundry in hand?


----------



## frank808 (Aug 8, 2016)

Big Matt said:


> If it were me, I'd put it in a bag and call ahead for permission, but I'm sure they would be fine with it.


Sorry for the late reply but the residence inn will not let you wash your laundry while staying at mayflower.  The laundry room is locked and you need a hotel key to get in.
Instead we found a laundry mat 2 stops away on the metro and around the corner from the metro stop.  It was convenient and did a bag of laundry for $10.  Dropped it off in the morning and picked it up later that day at about 4pm after visiting musuems.  Was supper convenient and didn't have to wait around to do a bag of laundry.

There is a garage around the corner (thanks taterhead) for about $19 a day with in and out privledges. I used the spothero app to find the cheap parking near the mayflower.

Can't say anything negative about the mayflower. Will say that it is super convenient to the metro line.  Rooms were all on the 7th floor and we got a suite near the back elevator.  And another perk is you do not here the sirens and horns honking. That was great as the lounge was so close by.  Made it easy to drop in for a drink and snack.  

Room was comparable size to a 1br mvc property space wise.  Just no kitchen or laundry facility.  Plus was the daily maid service, excellent staff and access to the concierge lounge (gold and platinum members and i believe).  Best experience as a plat. member at a mvc property yet. 

If anyone else has questions i will try to answer if taterhead hasn't beat me to it.  On my next trip to dc i will definitely stay here again.


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 8, 2016)

Did you ask the Residence Inn if you could use the laundry?  I expect not, but it probably wasn't worth it.  I think you got a great deal for $10.  Glad it worked out for you.



frank808 said:


> Sorry for the late reply but the residence inn will not let you wash your laundry while staying at mayflower.  The laundry room is locked and you need a hotel key to get in.


----------



## frank808 (Aug 8, 2016)

I asked and was told for residence inn guests only.


----------



## JIMinNC (Aug 9, 2016)

My wife and daughter spent three nights using DC points at the Mayflower a couple of weeks ago and they absolutely loved it and the location. I posted their review in the Review section of TUG a few days ago. 

My wife and I will definitely return there sometime. She says it was a great location and I look forward to seeing it myself in the future.


----------



## greenfrog (Aug 10, 2016)

Marriott.com shows a number of different bed/room size combinations. I am assuming that all these variations are available to hotel customers.

Which of these combinations are timeshare owners exchanges into ?


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 10, 2016)

greenfrog said:


> Marriott.com shows a number of different bed/room size combinations. I am assuming that all these variations are available to hotel customers.
> 
> Which of these combinations are timeshare owners exchanges into ?



This post has links to all of the MVC available room layouts.  
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1778165&postcount=91


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 17, 2016)

I can't say The Mayflower was worth the significant number of points it cost us to stay. We had a good sized suite with an interconnecting room however the under window air conditioning units were incredibly noisy and it was difficult to sleep. The current heatwave meant it was necessary to have it on.

There was also no facility in the room to make hot drinks which should be a given these days. Non complimentary alcohol in the lounge but that's standard in US Marriott's.

It's an attractive, historical hotel but does not offer enough to tempt me away from cheaper and better hotels.


----------



## Sookidog (Aug 18, 2016)

*Exchange into Mayflower question*

I have a pending Interval Exchange request.  I was trying to add the Mayflower (MFL) to my request but the Interval request won't accept it.  Does anyone know why this is?  Perhaps need destination points and not Interval trades?  Thanks for your response.


----------



## Sookidog (Aug 22, 2016)

*Mayflower Exchange Request*



Sookidog said:


> I have a pending Interval Exchange request.  I was trying to add the Mayflower (MFL) to my request but the Interval request won't accept it.  Does anyone know why this is?  Perhaps need destination points and not Interval trades?  Thanks for your response.



FYI.  I spoke to Interval.  The reason the Mayflower was not being accepted as an exchange request was because my criteria included a kitchen.  The Mayflower Hotel does not have Kitchens therefore, was filtered out of my request.  If I had selected studio, it would have been included.


----------



## epcmart (Nov 1, 2016)

*DC & NYC Vacation with Kids June 2017*

Moderators please move or start a new thread if that would be more appropriate
Hi there all, 
in the early planning phase for a DC vacation end of June. I am Marriott Rewards Platinum this year (and hope next year as I don't have enough nights for next years platinum status just yet) and have enough points for 7nights in category 7 or 8 hotel and flight package.

Flying in from SFO, best options are Dulles airport and thinking of staying at Mayflower or JW in DC. Does one have better chances over the other of an upgrade to a Suite? I know Mayflower is also a TS property so might have more suites available?

Would spend 7nights in DC then planning to go to NYC for 3nights then fly back to SFO from JFK or LGA etc.

What would be the best way to get to NYC from DC, do you recommend taking the Amtrak?
Also, a Marriott recommendation in NYC please, not planning on renting a car this whole trip and don't want to return to DC for flight back.

TIA


----------



## JIMinNC (Nov 1, 2016)

epcmart said:


> Flying in from SFO, best options are Dulles airport and thinking of staying at Mayflower or JW in DC. Does one have better chances over the other of an upgrade to a Suite? I know Mayflower is also a TS property so might have more suites available?



At The Mayflower the timeshare inventory is managed totally separate from the hotel inventory, so the fact that the MVC timeshare is co-located in the same building will have no impact on your ability to reserve or upgrade in the hotel section. The MVC timeshare units are all on one floor, I think. The only way to get the timeshare units is to use Destination Club Points or snag one of the units that get deposited to II. It's almost like two different hotels under one roof - a hotel owned and managed by Marriott International, Inc. and a timeshare owned and managed by Marriott Vacations Worldwide, Inc. Two totally separate companies.


----------



## epcmart (Nov 1, 2016)

JIMinNC said:


> At The Mayflower the timeshare inventory is managed totally separate from the hotel inventory, so the fact that the MVC timeshare is co-located in the same building will have no impact on your ability to reserve or upgrade in the hotel section. The MVC timeshare units are all on one floor, I think. The only way to get the timeshare units is to use Destination Club Points or snag one of the units that get deposited to II. It's almost like two different hotels under one roof.





Thx, What are the chances of getting Mayflower in June 2017 if I put in a request with II now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JIMinNC (Nov 1, 2016)

epcmart said:


> Thx, What are the chances of getting Mayflower in June 2017 if I put in a request with II now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have no idea. Maybe someone with more II trading experience can help with that one. It depends on how many units Marriott deposits in II since no one owns Mayflower except the MVC Trust


----------

